
Show HN: Placemat, pretty nice placeholder images - paulstraw
https://placem.at
======
paulstraw
I put this together the other night. It's a placeholder service with a bunch
of pretty nouns (people, places, things). Powered by imgix, with lots of
photos from Unsplash.

------
gus_massa
What about a "seed" option? Perhaps someone wants a different image for two
identical sized places, but don't want that the image change with each reload.

~~~
paulstraw
Ah, that's an interesting idea! I'll definitely think about adding something
like that.

